# novice cellular ?



## MEROU63 (23 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour
je pense prendre un IPAD air ou l'air 2 ?
mais la 3G peux t'on se connecter sans prendre d'abonnement ?
merci de votre aide


----------



## Lauange (23 Novembre 2014)

oui on peut se connecter


----------



## adixya (23 Novembre 2014)

J'imagine qu'il faut une carte sim pour se connecter au cellulaire, donc une forme d'abonnement qui va avec...


----------



## jeje57155 (23 Novembre 2014)

Salut, 
Si tu prend un iPad cellulaire tu peux, si c'est possible par rapport à ton opérateur et ton abonnement mobile, avoir une 2 eme carte sim ou alors prendre l'option mufti-sim afin d'utiliser la connexion data illimité de ton abonnement mobile sans acheter un forfait juste pour l'iPad
Ou alors prendre un iPad normal et utiliser le partage de connexion de ton iPhone (si iPhone tu as)


----------



## MEROU63 (23 Novembre 2014)

moi j'ai juste un abonnement tel à 2 euros de free
donc je ne pourrais pas me connecter si je comprend bien ?
on ma parlait de hot shot c'est quoi ?
merci


----------



## adixya (23 Novembre 2014)

Tu pourras te connecter via partage de connexion de ton téléphone, mais ça va te coûter 5 centimes d'euros par Mo utilisé.
Donc 5 euros pour 100 Mo, c'est 10 fois plus cher que le prix du marché qui est de environ 5 ou 6 euros par Go, soit dix fois plus.


----------



## MEROU63 (23 Novembre 2014)

pas possible de mon tel 
donc sans tel je ne peux pas me connecter ?


----------



## jeje57155 (23 Novembre 2014)

Si, mais alors à ce moment-là il te faudra prendre un abonnement spécialement pour l'iPad


----------



## adixya (24 Novembre 2014)

Gratuitement en tout cas y a pas moyen. Comme ça c'est plus clair ?


----------



## MEROU63 (24 Novembre 2014)

merci


----------

